# Creating stone hearth pad



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm preparing to create a hearth pad for a pellet stove. 
How is the hearth pad in this photo made? I'm not sure how you would cement the stones together but not to a surface. It looks like this is just a payer of stones, and not cemented to a solid layer of something like plywood.
http://www.fireside.com/downloads/productPhotos/largeimages/MagStoker_273x241.jpg

Ideas?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

place 1/4" cement board on the existing floor using thinset and screws to set it. then use thinset to set the stones.


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Bob-
What would the concern be if I didn't thinset the cement board to the floor? I'm placing this partially over the remains of an old hearth, and partially over wood floor. I'd really rather not ruin the wood floor in that spot. Is that doable, or am I better off building more of a platform style around a 2x4 base?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

To install the cement board correctly you need to use thinset. Making a platform is a better way. Most local codes would require this anyway. thinset on the wood floor would not ruin it. It can still be refinished later should someone want to.


----------



## mpepin (Nov 19, 2008)

As for the photo, it looks like a pre-made pad. Google 'Hearth pads' and you'll find lots of options.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

bob, when we install thin-stamp'd conc flooring, we drywall screw hardibacker to the wood floors then staple expand'd wire mesh on top,,, in a 3'x5'sheet, we'll use screws 2" o/c,,, wouldn't this method work as well ?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

with concrete over the cement board it will set it's own level. The thinset under the CBU is to fill in minor voids under the CBU. This is critical for tile installations, not for concrete. Drywall screws are not the correct screws for securing CBU. Wire mesh will also be good for concrete but not needed when using thinset for tile or stone.


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks all. OK, I picked out the stone I want -- I think it's called Emerald Bluestone (or something like that).

My plan is to make a frame of 2x4's (on their sides). Then plywood on top, then hardiebacker. Then I'll cement the stones in. So, 2x4 + plywood + hardiebacker will make it about 5 or so inches tall, before the stones are applied. Ideally i would like to stone the sides as well, but the stones are bigger so I'd have to break them and apply them. Is this going to be a nightmare? Any tips on this, or on how to make the edges clean? The other option is to have wood sides, but that's not as appealing to me. 

Secondly, is thinset still what I want to both set the stones and to fill the gaps in between?

Thanks!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use a diamond bladed tile saw. Rent one,some have mitering set ups also.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thin set for the stones. Sanded grout to fill the joints. More colors.


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, thanks! I was thinking I'd break the stones instead of cut them since they are non-uniform -- they aren't simply squares. But maybe cutting them is a better bet to get them the size I want. I'll have to experiment once I get going.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

saw stone btms & they'll fit the floor,,, we use 4" grinder w/diamond blade OR, as post'd, masonary wet saw,,, just how much weight is your little project adding to floor joist dead load & what's supporting the plywood top ? ? ?


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

The 2x4s will support the plywood.
The stones are ~14lbs sq/ft, and this will be about 15 sqft.


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

OK, check out my progress! 
Now, what do I fill the big gaps with -- some are fairly large. Sanded grout? Or are they too big for sanded grout? What's best?
Thanks!


----------



## 99miles (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going with using more mortar. I went to Home Depot, to Lowes, back to Home Depot asking everyone that worked there and noone knew. Finally I asked some guy shopping in the cement aisle that seemed to know what he was doing so I asked him. I hope he was right!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

What did the Mfg specify for clearances to combustible items on the installation?


----------

